# Fox Stalker Rod Pod?



## Carpy21 (14. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir heute das Fox Stalker Rod Pod angesehen. Ich finde es macht keine schlechten eindruck. 

Nun wollte ich euch mal fragen ob jemand damit schon erfahrungen gemacht hat bzw. was ihr von dem Teil haltet.

ihr könnt es euch ja mal ansehen
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=987

gruß carpy


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

Was ich von dem Teil Halte? 
nen einfaches Plastikaluteil mit wahnwitzigen >5,5kg an Gewicht und schnell verschleissenden Verstellmechanismen...

104,99€ ist übrigens Katalogpreis...

Das letzte wirklich brauchbare Fox Pod hiess Supa und ist irgendwann mitte der 90er eingestellt worden. Danach kam nur noch Unsinn.

Wenn schon ein schweres Pod dann doch bitte ein Unkaputtbares Solar, oder Amiaud.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Pilkman (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

Moin Carpy,

also irgendwie sehen die ganzen neuen günstigen Pods von Fox alle aus wie eingelaufene Sky-Pods... :m ... muss ja nichts machen, soo schlecht ist das Sky-Pod ja nun auch nicht.

Carpcatcher2001 hat sich vor kurzem das Horizon Pod von Fox bestellt und war auf den ersten Aufbauer nicht so richtig begeistert von dem Teil. Die Konstruktion hat er eher als recht wackelig beschrieben und was mich am meisten stören würde: Drei Ruten mit BigPits sollen auf dem Horizon arge Probleme haben. Er testet das Pod ab heute mal richtig und wird dann wohl seine endgültige Meinung zu dem Teil haben.

Soll heißen: Wenn bereits das Horizon Pod - also eine Nummer größer - nicht der hundertpro Bringer ist, wird das Stalker diesen Eindruck wohl kaum positiv toppen.


----------



## BadPoldi (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

Hi Pilkman,

das stalker ist aber stabiler als das horizont. alleine die beinverstellung vom horizont (was sehr leicht zu brechen scheint) fehlt beim stalker.
also wenn schon eins von den beiden dann das stalker. mir ist da zuviel plastikrödel drann, da kannst ned mal nen notbehlf machen wenn was bricht....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

@ Poldi

Okay, unter dem Aspekt hab ich es noch nicht gesehen... #h

Genau genommen würde ich mir aber keines der beiden Pods zulegen. Wenn ich irgendwann mal in die Verlegenheit kommen muss, mir ein Pod zu kaufen, würde es zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt wohl das Snyper werden.

Bis dahin liegen meine Ruten auf Goalpost mit Nash Power-Bivviesticks; wo man das aufbauen kann - bei uns im Wasser fast immer - gibts nichts stabileres... :m


----------



## BadPoldi (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

Hi Pilkman,

ich weiß das nur so genau weil ich die beiden auch begutachtet habe.....
such ja immer noch nach nem vernünftigen pod mit kleinstem packmaß. das grand snyper wohl eins der besten und flexibelsten ist, brauchen wir ned zu diskutieren. das pauls pod wär genau nach meinen vorstellungen, gibts nimma... und die nachbauten sind nich das was ein pauls pod ist....
also such ich mal wieder weiter, und fisch mein uraltes taz das ich ja schon zu genüge geändert hab, einfach mal weiter....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Carpy21 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

erstaml danke für eure Antworten.

also wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, würdet ihr mir vom kauf abraten!


----------



## fischerwahn (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

hmm. das gardner panther pod - macht einen sehr brauchbaren eindruck (habs mir vor einer woche angesehen
Panther Pod 

kennt das jemand ? vielleicht eine gute alternative zum stalker


----------



## Pilkman (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

@ Fischerwahn

Um ehrlich zu sein, sagt mir das gar nicht zu... 

Buzzerbaraufnahme über jeweils einen Stick kann sich verdrehen und ist lange nicht so stabil wie eine doppelte Aufnahme, die Verstellmöglichkeiten sind auch äußerst bescheiden. Ähnelt so´n bißchen einem älteren Einsteiger-Pod von Fox und diesem "Taschenpod " von Solar, ob es die Qualität von letzterem hat, lassen wir mal dahingestellt.

Insgesamt eher eine Rutenablage für den gemähten Vereinsteich und nicht zu unebene Ufer. Nicht gerade universell einsetzbar, für das schwerere Fischen auf größere Distanzen und das Fischen an Fliessgewässern schon gar nicht.

Wie gesagt, mein Fall wär´s nicht... #h


----------



## carpfriend (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

hi
also ich habe mir den horizond pod gekauft und bin damit bestens zufrieden!
er steht auch bei schlechteren begebenheiten noch sehr stabil, da wackelt nichts! und was soll denn da bitte abbrechen? das sind alles schnellverschlüsse und die bedienung ist leicht und unkompliziert (auch für grobmotoriker!!).
also alles in allem ist das preis leistungsverhältnis meiner meinung nach top i.o.
gruss an alle und c&r.


----------



## BadPoldi (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*



			
				carpfriend schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> also ich habe mir den horizond pod gekauft und bin damit bestens zufrieden!
> er steht auch bei schlechteren begebenheiten noch sehr stabil, da wackelt nichts! und was soll denn da bitte abbrechen? das sind alles schnellverschlüsse und die bedienung ist leicht und unkompliziert (auch für grobmotoriker!!).
> also alles in allem ist das preis leistungsverhältnis meiner meinung nach top i.o.
> gruss an alle und c&r.




Hi,

ich weiß ned aber da gibts unter der querstange so kleine rädelchen die man schon mit der lupe fast suchen muß, damit kannst du die beine im winkel verstellen, hast dir das überhaupt schon mal genauer angeschaut?
wenn nichts bricht und ausleiert ist gut, ich hoffe es für dich. leider zeigt die erfahrung das plastik einfach nicht so stabil ist wie metall. zumindest nicht das von fox derzeit verwendete....

du solltest es mal gegen ein grand snyper stellen, dann siehst du den unterschied, gut ist auch teuerer aber nicht soviel....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## robertb (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

Bei Fox Rod Pods wär ich von Haus aus vorsichtig. Ein Bekannter von mir hatte bis vor kurzem ein Sky Pod. War 3 mal im Jahr hin nun hat er von Fox Pods die Schnauze voll. Ich kenn zwar die hier besagten Modelle nur ausm Katalog aber wenn die Modelle um 300,- Euro nix taugen naja  #d


----------



## carpfriend (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

hi

300 €? habe den rod pod für 119€ erstanden und finde das einen korrekten preis dafür. und bad poldi das rädchen was du meinst ist 3,5 cm im durchmesser , wie gross willsten das haben?
naja is ja auch geschmackssache!! 
ein dickes petri an alle
mfg carpfriend


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

Das Horizon Pod is das besch.... Teil was mir seit langem untergekommen ist :e 
Entweder waren die Entwickler beim Fuchs voll, wie die Kesselflicker oder es ist reine geldschneiderei...
Beine viel zu Kurz, die Buzzerbar-Stangen viel zu klein, Hochstellen geht nicht, weils wackelt wie Hupe... :r  :r  :v 
Fotos folgen, wenn gewünscht schreib ich nen Testbericht... :e  :e  :e


----------



## robertb (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

@carpcatcher 
Schade aber irgendwie hatte ich schon die Befürchtung. Naja du bist wohl der nächste im Club mit BadPoldi und mir sprich "Grand Snyper".
Bin ja schon mal auf den Bericht gespannt.


----------



## foxy15 (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

Hi

Auf dem Foto schaut mich das Pod nicht so schlecht an für diesen Preis. Ähnelt dem Fox Sky Pod, der für mich der beste Pod ist den es zur Zeit auf dem Markt gibt. Kostet zwar 290 Euro zahlt sich aber aus. Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal in ein etwas größeres Fischergeschäft gehen und nach dem Pod fragen. Vieleicht haben sie es ja sogar im Geschäft und vieleicht auch billiger. Aber sie können dir sicher noch mehr Info zu diesem Pod geben.



#h Mfg foxy15 #h


----------



## Pilkman (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

Hihi, und im Foxkatalog werden die Teile als für den Angler beschrieben, "der einen felsenfesten Aufbau wünscht" ...  :q 

... okay, soviel zum Werbetext... :m

@ Catchää

Wat machste denn jetzt mit Deinem Horizon? Return to sender...?! ;+


----------



## BadPoldi (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*



			
				carpfriend schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> 300 €? habe den rod pod für 119€ erstanden und finde das einen korrekten preis dafür. und bad poldi das rädchen was du meinst ist 3,5 cm im durchmesser , wie gross willsten das haben?
> naja is ja auch geschmackssache!!
> ...



Hi,

ich denke mal er meinte das sky-pod mit 300 euro... und nicht das horzon...
3,5 cm ist ja rießig um die beine zu halten... da hat das alte euro ja noch ne vernünftige schraube drann und das mußte mit gewalt festziehen sonst kippts.. aber wieso erzähl ich das eigentlich?

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Hihi, und im Foxkatalog werden die Teile als für den Angler beschrieben, "der einen felsenfesten Aufbau wünscht" ...  :q
> 
> ... okay, soviel zum Werbetext... :m
> 
> ...



Weiterverscheurn zum Vollpreis... :q  #4


----------



## Pilkman (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

Sauber Catchää! #6

Und nix wie Snypern, hmm?!  :m


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Sauber Catchää! #6
> 
> Und nix wie Snypern, hmm?!  :m



Nix gegen dat Snyper, aber umso öfter ich dat anschau, desto häßlicher find ich das...  

Mal schaun, kommt Zeit, kommt Pod... (Carpo in Edelstahl)

PS: ich such nen Trolly, hat wer ne Empfehlung per me??? ;+


----------



## Pilkman (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Nix gegen dat Snyper, aber umso öfter ich dat anschau, desto häßlicher find ich das...



Du Ignorant!!!   :m

PS: Mach lieber ´nen Extrathread wegen dem Trolley auf - hier gehts nur unter... #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

Trolley: Chub Carp Transporter (noch Günstig, aber rel. einfach), Nash Nomad Carp Barrow (Achse klemmt etwas beim umbau), oder einen Prestige Carp Porter(Nur in UK und nicht billig, dafür aber auch definitiv das nonplusultra). Alles andere ist ausgemachter mist.

Man kann natürlich auch selber das schweissgerät bemühen, dann wirds richtig hochwertig.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## senner (18. September 2008)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

mein horizon steht bombenfest. naja vielleicht hab ich auch nur glück gehabt...
wers fester braucht, kannst ja mal mit ner MG3-Erdlafette probieren..is sogar noch billiger.


----------



## Nico HB (19. September 2008)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

Ich kenne die Fox pods auch nur aus dem Katalog, aber wer was kleines leichtes sucht, ich habe mir das Sänger Travel rod Pod geholt, alles stabil, gute verstellmöglichkeiten, auch als high pod nutzbar und preislich auch super , 69euro bei Nordfishing


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

Also ich hab das Stalker und bin mit dem Ding sehr zufrieden. Steht nicht bombig aber trotzdem fest. Find nur Kagge das der mittlere Swinger immer auf die Stange kommt beim Fallbiss.


----------



## Filz321 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

worin ebsteht eigentlich er Unterschied zwischen dem Fox Stalker Pod und dem Fox Horizon Pod?


----------



## Schleie! (10. März 2009)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

horizonpod kannste die vorderen bzw hinteren füße auf der mittelstange verschieben. kannste auch bissl als hipod aufbauen.


----------



## Filz321 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

ok.

bei dem Stalker kann man den Winkel der Beine nicht varieieren oder, da kann demzu Folge nichts abbrechen?

Ich werds mir relativ günstig bei ebay kaufen, wenn ich eins aus UK zugeschickt bekomme. Scheinbar ist dort alles viel günstiger....
Den vollen Neupreis werde ichd afür sicherlich nicht zahlen. Ich brauch es auch höchstens 1 -2 mal für eine Nacht im Jahr, udn wzar wenn ich kein GoalPost aufbauen kann....


----------



## Schleie! (10. März 2009)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

also ich hab lieber das horizon gekauft, das is ebn doch flexiblervom aufbauen her.

aber das stalker reicht auch normal, für deinen zweck sowieso


----------



## Filz321 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

und es sit nicht wirklich teurer, deswegen überlege ich ja...
alerdings stören mich die ausagen, das gerade die Selle an denen die Stelung der Beine variert werden kann, relativ schnell brechen / babnutzen soll, bzw. die Schrauben verloren gehen...


----------



## funcarve (10. März 2009)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

Hi,
hab das Stalker seit 3 Jahren und es gibt keine Beanstandungen.
Wer allerdings am Wasser unbedingt zeigen muss, das er 300,-€ für ein Pod ausgegeben hat, muss sich ein Anderes suchen.
Man sollte auch immer das Verhältnis beachten, wenn du 5 Tage die Woche zum Fischen gehst, wird dieses Pod nicht ewig halten, aber für 1-2 Wochenenden im Monat reicht mir dieses Pod allemal und ist zudem sicherer und stabiler wie alle, auf Hochglanz polierten Tripods bei Ebay.
P.s.: und aussehen tut es auch noch besser, ist aber ne Geschmackssache.
Gruss funcarve


----------



## Filz321 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

am liebsten fisch ich so unauffällig wie möglich, das heißt einzelne Banksticks oder Goalpost.
Nur auf Steinen muss ich halt n Pod haben.
Da ich die Teile des Stalker auch als Goal Post aufbauen kann, sit das sicherlich ne gute Wahl, vor allem für nen günstigen Preis....


----------



## Schleie! (10. März 2009)

*AW: Fox Stalker Rod Pod?*

ich hab mein horizon für knappe 100euro plus tasche gekauft.

aber ich muss auch sagen, hatte bisher keine probleme mit foxPods. Kollegen fischen das Skypod, sowie auch das Stalker, sind alle zufrieden und bisher ohne Mängel, und das auch seit mehreren Jahren.


----------

